# Hey DanMcG



## solaryellow (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy birthday! I hope you are celebrating with a sausage cake tonight.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan!!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy B-Day Dan!

TJ


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2011)

Dan is a sweetheart. I'm gonna give him Squirrel hugs.


----------



## brican (Nov 3, 2011)

Well there you go he never let on, Dan if you drop me a line with your address I will ship some of that cold smoked maple bacon you were after Happy B-day Dan


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dan!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan - hope it is a good one


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Buddy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!...Try to stay out of trouble...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, It was good even without sausage cake. Just a nice meal with the wife and some Jim Beam..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 4, 2011)

DUDE!!??!!  It's your Birthday!...It's Three AM!...You got a tasty Buzz on...And Your WIFE close at hand!...WHAT THE HELL ARE DOING ON YOUR COMPUTER!!!!????...JJ


----------



## brican (Nov 4, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> DUDE!!??!!  It's your Birthday!...It's Three AM!...You got a tasty Buzz on...And Your WIFE close at hand!...WHAT THE HELL ARE DOING ON YOUR COMPUTER!!!!????...JJ




Having some quite time


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 4, 2011)

Brican said:


> Having some quite time




Exactly! Plus I got to go to work.

Savin that tasty buzz for the weekend


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Dan!

Wishing you many more to come!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe belated nut it's better then never

Happy Birthday Dan


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dan!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 4, 2011)

What they all said Dan...... less the huggs......

Joe


----------



## alelover (Nov 5, 2011)

Hope it was a great one my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

boykjo said:


> What they all said Dan...... less the huggs......
> 
> Joe




LOL----Same here!!

And Many More!!

Bear


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2011)

Couple a days late ,But, HAPPY ANNUAL DAY OF DEPRESSION!!!


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 5, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks everyone, It was good even without sausage cake. Just a nice meal with the wife and some Jim Beam..


I llike my birthdays just quiet and full of relaxation too. A couple days late but happy birthday!


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan.

21 never felt so good right?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 21, 2021)

DanMcG
 happy belated birthday


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah dude. Happy Birthday


----------

